

Is That All There Is? - bdr
http://happydays.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/05/is-that-all-there-is/

======
req2
If you found this interesting, you might prefer Yudkowsky's reasoned
<http://yudkowsky.net/singularity/simplified> transhumanism and
<http://yudkowsky.net/singularity/fun-theory>

